

AWS issues us-east-1 - alhopper

I'm a long-time AWS user.  Know when something is "broken" (technical term) TM.  I got an error message telling me that one of my micro instances in us-east-1 was going down etc. and, at first blush, was unable to create a runnable instance from a recent smapshot.   Then, 12 hours later, I find that a long running (&#62; 1year) instance in my us-east-1d has reachability issues and the AWS web interface is asking me to stop/start it.  I can't do either.  It appears to me that AWS has big issues within us-east-1, related to t1.micro instnaces (running the Amazon Linux ami) at this time.  Anyone else seeing this???
======
alhopper
When I try to run a snapshot of the original machine I get:

EXT3-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240).

EXT2-fs: sda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (244).

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(8,1)

quote: "Something is rotten in the state of Denmark" (Shakespear)

